# Cannot install Tesla app on an iPhone 6s



## Guilhermegabriel (11 mo ago)

Oi boa noite não estou conseguindo baixar o aplicativo tesla no meu iphone 6s, está atualizado, alguém poderia me ajudar???


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Guilhermegabriel said:


> Hi good night I'm not able to download the tesla application on my iphone 6s, it's updated, could someone help me???


Can anybody with an iphone offer help?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

On my iPhone8 it's no different from any other app install. Go to app store, search Tesla mobile app, and click "get" on the app with the official Tesla logo (on my phone it's the 2nd app down). I expect that it's no different on your 6s.

[edit] As for the Brasilian, it's up to the OP to translate. I only speak "*******".


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

You should be on IOS 15.x which the 6S supports. There should be no reason for the app to not install besides not having enough space. The App Store indicates that it needs about 350mb.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

slacker775 said:


> You should be on IOS 15.x which the 6S supports. There should be no reason for the app to not install besides not having enough space. The App Store indicates that it needs about 350mb.


It looks like Teslas are not officially for sale in Brazil.
If that's the case, I wonder if the app is not available due to location?
Tesla does have an official presence in Portugal, so language shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> It looks like Teslas are not officially for sale in Brazil.
> If that's the case, I wonder if the app is not available due to location?
> Tesla does have an official presence in Portugal, so language shouldn't be an issue.


That's my thought.


----------



## Cupcar (Oct 13, 2021)

My wife's 6S would not download the OS required for the Tesla app. We had to move to a new phone for her; I guess not many Tesla owners have phones as old as a 6S.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Cupcar said:


> My wife's 6S would not download the OS required for the Tesla app. We had to move to a new phone for her; I guess not many Tesla owners have phones as old as a 6S.


iPhone 6s is supported by latest iOS version. https://support.apple.com/en-gb/guide/iphone/iphe3fa5df43/ios


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

Cupcar said:


> My wife's 6S would not download the OS required for the Tesla app. We had to move to a new phone for her; I guess not many Tesla owners have phones as old as a 6S.


I'm one.  
I'm using a 5S on iOS 12.5.5. (as good as it gets) so I'm stuck on 3.10.14 of the Tesla app. 
Happily it still manages the car fine, and if I want to see the new app graphics I borrow my wife's iPhone. True love.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

The current Tesla app requires iOS 13. My 6S (in the U.S.) on iOS 14 which I was using until later last year had the latest Tesla app on it at the time.


----------

